# Thanks for the warning..



## LLove (Sep 24, 2008)

This is Roman. 









cute right? 

hes a Chocolate Lab / Bull Mastiff mix. 
interesting right? 


Well we researched both breeds for a long, LONG time before getting him. We researched mastiff's and bull mastiff's for MONTHS before deciding to make the commitment of getting one. 
I talked to breeders, pet store groomers, random people i saw on the street that had them, people on here, and even people who used to have them.


And in all the talks and emails i heard all the negatives about the drooling, chewing, chasing animals, being territorial.. all of it. 


but no one,
 no where,
 in no way, shape, form, or fashion 
Warned me of how god awful the gas is!!!!!!!!!!!!


he could kill flowers by walking by at the wrong time!!! 
this dog can smell so bad, i get lightheaded if i dont put a pillow in front of my face in time to block the fumes. 



So to everyone that warned me about everything else...
Thanks.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 24, 2008)

What in the world does he eat??? Seriously, It could be his food keeping his stomach upset like that!


----------



## LLove (Sep 24, 2008)

thats just it, its not an upset stomach! he just eats purina large breed puppy formula and hes regular as far as using the bathroom.. 

but every now and then he lets one rip while hes walking by and it'll knock your socks off


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 25, 2008)

LLove said:


> thats just it, its not an upset stomach! he just eats purina large breed puppy formula and hes regular as far as using the bathroom..
> 
> but every now and then he lets one rip while hes walking by and it'll knock your socks off



 Lord, your a trip. 

Seriously here........... Some puppys will have gas while on puppy food. Mainly because there is the DHA and ARA proteins in the food. Sometimes that doesnt settle well in the gut of the puppy. 

In other words........ Your gonna have a dog that smells worse than Jim, until you get him on adult food.


----------



## LLove (Sep 25, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Lord, your a trip.
> 
> Seriously here........... Some puppys will have gas while on puppy food. Mainly because there is the DHA and ARA proteins in the food. Sometimes that doesnt settle well in the gut of the puppy.
> 
> In other words........ Your gonna have a dog that smells worse than Jim, until you get him on adult food.





so you're saying i should move.


gotcha


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 25, 2008)

LLove said:


> so you're saying i should move.
> 
> 
> gotcha



 If you dont want your sense of smell ruined, could be an option.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you sure its not Jim doing it and blaming it on Roman??


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Are you sure its not Jim doing it and blaming it on Roman??



you beat me to it Brandon .....

give em Rolaids LL at least to keep the gas down .....


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hang a couple of those Evergreen Air Freshners on his tail.....


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Are you sure its not Jim doing it and blaming it on Roman??


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dogs have no shame.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 25, 2008)

btw thats an old pic of him too.  he was ONLY around 40lbs back then.  about double that now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 25, 2008)

oh yeah I meant to add...I dont notice the smell


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> oh yeah I meant to add...I dont notice the smell



 Its ok Jim, We all know the truth.


----------



## bobman (Sep 25, 2008)

Bring him to church with you


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a set of wind chimes and tie them to his tail.. If you hear music.. RUN


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2008)

Powder his hiney with Baby powder...........when you see smoke.......RUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 25, 2008)

OR get rid of the doggie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Powder his hiney with Baby powder...........when you see smoke.......RUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


I was talking 'bout the dog, but it would work on JT too.


Jim Thompson said:


> OR get rid of the doggie



Yeah right........


----------



## LLove (Sep 26, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> OR get rid of the doggie



blasphemer


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Roman is a cute pup!!


----------



## LLove (Sep 26, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Roman is a cute pup!!



i JUST took some pix of him layin on the couch watching tv, im gonna upload them in a few and i'll post one here.. hes so much bigger now hes looking more and more mastiff everyday.. but its kinda confusing with those big lab ears


----------



## olcowman (Sep 26, 2008)

Really...crumble up a couple of tums in his food every 2 or 3 days. A vet suggested this to me years ago for a bulldog I owned which could make a buzzard puke with just his everyday emissions. Now let him sneak a mess of scraps from a dinner guest or get his nerves all tore up with a trip to the vet or an afternoon with my sister's bratty young uns', well I'll just say that the thought of setting fire to my house and all my belongings has run across my mind a time or two.  He said it wouldn't hurt a thing and the calcium would be good for a growing pup.  

I'd still consult with your local vet just to be sure they aint found out this sort of thing causes testicular cancer in lab rats just to be on the safe side!

I also found a transition to a lower protien ( a dog that makes a living lying on your couch doesn't need a 27% protien 12% fat high performance hunting/working cow dog feed) esp. once past the growing stage. I fed ol stinky a pretty bland, balanced maintenance type chow, cut out most of his table scraps, and along with an occasional tums or two he ended up quite tolerable.


----------



## LLove (Sep 26, 2008)

olcowman said:


> Really...crumble up a couple of tums in his food every 2 or 3 days. A vet suggested this to me years ago for a bulldog I owned which could make a buzzard puke with just his everyday emissions. Now let him sneak a mess of scraps from a dinner guest or get his nerves all tore up with a trip to the vet or an afternoon with my sister's bratty young uns', well I'll just say that the thought of setting fire to my house and all my belongings has run across my mind a time or two.  He said it wouldn't hurt a thing and the calcium would be good for a growing pup.
> 
> I'd still consult with your local vet just to be sure they aint found out this sort of thing causes testicular cancer in lab rats just to be on the safe side!
> 
> I also found a transition to a lower protien ( a dog that makes a living lying on your couch doesn't need a 27% protien 12% fat high performance hunting/working cow dog feed) esp. once past the growing stage. I fed ol stinky a pretty bland, balanced maintenance type chow, cut out most of his table scraps, and along with an occasional tums or two he ended up quite tolerable.




LOL!!!! its funny that you specifically mentioned tums because JT has the "berry" flavored ones and Roman LOVES them.. if JT has one in his pocket of his pants ro will lick the side of his pants till its almost soaked thru! 

he catches them in the air and thinks they're treats


----------



## LLove (Sep 26, 2008)

here ya go brandon.. this is my Baby..


that JT calls "the beast"







and this is just too freakin cute


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 26, 2008)

He looks like my big baby- Mr. Cool Hand Luke! or just Luke. He was a skinny pound rescue when I got him but as of this morning at the vet he was a sickly 93lbs. Here he is doing 2 of his favorite things: guarding the house and drinking stagnant water. Maybe thats why he's so gassy- he's ingesting a little methane


----------



## boz614 (Sep 30, 2008)

Seriously, this is one of the funniest posts I have read in a long time.  Personally, I don't think it is necessarily breed related.  I have had many different breeds and worked with several different breeds.  My patrol dog is a Belgian Malinois (my avatar) and he "ruins" the car everynight I work.  Sometimes, I can't handle it, but like Jim has obviously done, I have gotten used to it and it usually doesn't bother me much.  But every once in awhile, he peels that paint off the car!  Funny post though, thanks for sharing.  I might have to try the windchime or baby powder trick!!!


----------



## LLove (Oct 1, 2008)

DEERFU39 said:


> He looks like my big baby- Mr. Cool Hand Luke! or just Luke. He was a skinny pound rescue when I got him but as of this morning at the vet he was a sickly 93lbs. Here he is doing 2 of his favorite things: guarding the house and drinking stagnant water. Maybe thats why he's so gassy- he's ingesting a little methane


Hes beautiful!!! Now that i see the pix tho he definitely has more lab in him. A lot of people think Roman is a lab when they first look at him, but after you look at them side by side you'll see a lot of differences. 

Roman




My brother's Chocolate lab Danley




1. Labs generally have the thicker more insulating fur. Where Roman has that short mastiff hair. (some labs do too but the ones i've compared him with all had the thicker fur.)
2. It you look at a lab straight on you'll notice a little point at the top of their head. That spot on Roman is completely flat. 
3. Labs have more noticeable cheek bones that stick out under their eyes where as Roman's pretty much curve in. 
4. Labs have a longer beak like muzzle, and mastiffs have the short square muzzle that Roman definitely inherited. 
5. If you look in between their eyes, a lab has more of a low grade slope where as roman's is a lot more steep. 
6. His chest looks a little more "barrel chested" and like a mastiff his back legs are longer so when you look at him broadside you see that his butt is a lot higher than his shoulders.

Once again I'M NOT A LAB EXPERT. These are just the standard differences i've noticed between Roman and the Labs hes been around. 


And JT says not to forget the massive amount of extra skin like you see around his collar, and the ridiculous, disgusting drooling from his huge droopy jowls. 
and for reference, this is a bull mastiff like hes mixed with







boz614 said:


> Seriously, this is one of the funniest posts I have read in a long time.  Personally, I don't think it is necessarily breed related.  I have had many different breeds and worked with several different breeds.  My patrol dog is a Belgian Malinois (my avatar) and he "ruins" the car everynight I work.  Sometimes, I can't handle it, but like Jim has obviously done, I have gotten used to it and it usually doesn't bother me much.  But every once in awhile, he peels that paint off the car!  Funny post though, thanks for sharing.  I might have to try the windchime or baby powder trick!!!



lol good to know hes not alone. I actually looked into the Malinois when i was deciding which dog to get. We were looking for what we could train as a personal protection dog. I just couldn't deal with all the hair that the german shepherds and Malinois have.


----------



## boz614 (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually, unlike German Shephards that have hair that is thicker and clumps up like tumbleweed, Mals shed much like the Labs do.  They are high energy, high drive dogs.  They are more hyper then Labs, but less destructive.  My opinion, they make the best personal protection/patrol dogs (my first partner was a German Shepherd).  Let me know if you ever are looking for one in the future.  Roman is a great looking dog and he looks like he fits well in your household.  My wife wants a female chocolate Lab right now b/c between my Mal and my other work dog, a male bloodhound, she says there is too much testosterone in the household!!!


----------



## LLove (Oct 2, 2008)

boz614 said:


> Actually, unlike German Shephards that have hair that is thicker and clumps up like tumbleweed, Mals shed much like the Labs do.  They are high energy, high drive dogs.  They are more hyper then Labs, but less destructive.  My opinion, they make the best personal protection/patrol dogs (my first partner was a German Shepherd).  Let me know if you ever are looking for one in the future.  Roman is a great looking dog and he looks like he fits well in your household.  My wife wants a female chocolate Lab right now b/c between my Mal and my other work dog, a male bloodhound, she says there is too much testosterone in the household!!!



I'd heard that but i never could get close enough to one to actually touch it and feel its fur so i was still really hesitant about it. The energy was also a big factor, the guy i talked to said the same thing that they're very hyper and need lots of work. I MUCH prefer Roman's (very mastiff) couch potato style  I like that when i sit on the couch he grabs a toy and sits next to me without begging to go out and play every 5min. I just don't have the time or lifestyle for an extremely hyper dog


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 2, 2008)

Just how long y'all gonna talk about this pootin dog?


----------



## Robk (Oct 2, 2008)

get him off the corn diet and that will help as well.

R


----------



## crbrumbelow (Oct 16, 2008)

give him some plain yogurt.  about 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds per day for about 2 weeks.  then give it once a week.  The gas will just about be eliminated.  I had the same mix and same problem no matter what I fed him.


----------



## weedahoe (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree he looks more Lab than Mastiff. I have 3 (English) Mastiffs (2F/1M) and they all are big and very gentle (except when they walk beside you and bump into you). They do drool but do not chew up anything. I go through about 100lbs of food a week but that also includes my one Rott. However, that is a beautiful dog none-the-less.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 27, 2008)

Shoulda got a toy poodle..................


----------



## LLove (Sep 22, 2009)

my dog's butt just stink bombed our entire livingroom.. theres no spare square inch..I'm holding my breath, the cats are turning blue and 2 plants just lost their lives.. 


thanks again for the warning..


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 22, 2009)

mine  do it when they eat rawhide type chews. they dont get them often now


----------



## nanney1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't add Tums to his diet. Tums has calcium in it which a growing, large breed dog doesn't need as a supplement. The large breed puppy food is balanced as far as the calcium/phosphorus ratio. If you add Tums, you will add additional calcium to the diet. While it may help with the gas, it may also lead to issues related to accelerated bone growth which is bad.


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 22, 2009)

As others suggested, get him off of the corn diet (corn meal, corn, etc. in the food), and give him a tablespoon of plain yogurt in his food everyday.  It will cut down/eliminate the gas


----------



## Murphy (Sep 22, 2009)

Ive always been told to raise the level of his food bowl or get one of the bowls that slow down his eating when they hog down their food they also inhale air which in turn releases My old Doberman did this till we raised his food bowl to shoulder level then the death bombs stopped


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 22, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Ive always been told to raise the level of his food bowl or get one of the bowls that slow down his eating when they hog down their food they also inhale air which in turn releases My old Doberman did this till we raised his food bowl to shoulder level then the death bombs stopped



Stinky gas isn't from bolting food, but if a large breed dog is bolting its food, you need to either get it a bumper bowl, or put large non-edible rocks in the dish for them to eat around to slow them down.

Scarfing down food so fast as to suck in air causes bloat in large dogs which is probably what your Vet was worried about with your Doberman.  Bloat is baaaaaad stuff and not to be messed around with.


----------



## kreekhunter (Sep 22, 2009)

THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS U BETTER BE GLAD HE Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- INSTEAD OF SHARTED.


----------

